# Violin Concertos similar to Karl Goldmark's Violin Concerto



## Korados (Aug 2, 2014)

Hello everybody,

yesterday I heard the violin concerto by Karl Goldmark again after a long time and I remembered how beautiful it is! Do you know of violin concertos that are similar to this one? I find that this
concerto has an undescribable and unique flair that I only felt from a few other violin concertos.

Thank you for your help!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I'll have to re-acquaint myself with it - I haven't played it for a long time. If memory serves, I recall thinking that could sit alongside the likes of those by Bruch and Dvořák, but please don't hold me to that until I've heard it again!


----------



## Korados (Aug 2, 2014)

That's okay. I'm also open for concertos of lesser known composers. I also know and love the concerto by Karłowicz.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Among the lesser known ones, the single violin concertos by related contemporaries like Korngold, Schoeck and Schillings are probably worth checking out;

also, Respighi´s _Concerto Gregoriano_, Glazunov´s, Aulin´s (2nd, 3rd) and Arensky´s, to mention some.

And Menotti´s ... etc.


----------



## Korados (Aug 2, 2014)

Thank you very much for your suggestions! I'll listen to these concertos.


----------



## Marsilius (Jun 13, 2015)

Worth exploring the Hyperion series The Romantic Violin Concerto - lots of discoveries to be made there.


----------



## rvb (Nov 10, 2015)

Godard Violin Concerto No.2


----------



## Korados (Aug 2, 2014)

I just listened to the Godard concerto but I really didn't like it. It sounds so irritating. All those jumps makes it somewhat
tuneless.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Goldmark's VC has been championed by many Critics and by one of my favorite Violinists, Nathan Milstein, whose recording I own.
I just don't care for it. I also don't like the Glazunov Concerto, which has more of a toehold in the standard repertoire. I guess it's me


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Not yet mentioned: Barber's concerto.


----------



## Ramiste (Nov 4, 2015)

Reynaldo Hahn's Violin Concerto is an overlooked masterpiece and it has a slow movement of surpassing beauty, just like Goldmark's.


----------



## Korados (Aug 2, 2014)

That's strange... I don't find any complete recording of Hahn's concerto. Just the second movement. But I wouldn't like to listen to it if I don't have the rest of the concerto.


----------



## MosmanViolinist (Nov 10, 2015)

I have in my collection an excellent CD of three concertos: Barber, Milhaud and Martin. All played by the Sydney Symphony Orchestra's concertmaster, Dene Olding with the Melbourne Symphony Orchestra. I love them all, especially the Darius Milhaud.


----------



## MosmanViolinist (Nov 10, 2015)

Another, not quite neglected 20th century violin concerto is the wonderful B Minor one of Edward Elgar.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Hardly ever mentioned, but well worth checking out is the violin concerto by Belgian composer August de Boeck.


----------



## Marsilius (Jun 13, 2015)

The violin concerto by Sir Alexander Mackenzie (1847-1935) would certainly fit the bill. It's available in a fine recording on the Hyperion label.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

I suppose Goldmark can be regarded as extra lush romanticism. Somewhat similar concertos, less well known, might be:

*Karol Szymanowski* - 



*Yuly Konyus (Jules Conus)* - 



*Zygmunt Stojowski* - 



*Christian Sinding* - 



 - (he has three, plus a popular suite)
*August Klughardt* -


----------



## MosmanViolinist (Nov 10, 2015)

Darius Milhaud wrote a beautiful violin concerto


----------



## MosmanViolinist (Nov 10, 2015)

quack said:


> I suppose Goldmark can be regarded as extra lush romanticism. Somewhat similar concertos, less well known, might be:
> 
> *Karol Szymanowski* -
> 
> ...


thanks for these, I will listen to them. I do like Sinding's symphonies


----------



## Mal (Jan 1, 2016)

Vieuxtemps violin concerto no.5 (Heifetz)
Lalo Symphonie Espagnole (Menuhin)
Wieniawski (Heifetz)
Bruch (Heifetz)

Heck just get RCA's Heifetz collection - he specilalised in romantic violin concertos.


----------



## arkadinho (Mar 21, 2016)

How about Richard Strauss? That's what I have Goldmark coupled with in my car. Boris Belkin's performance is a standout in my opinion. 

Klughart & von Schillings and even Garofalo are the other ones worth attention if you like Goldmark. Also Delius: Suite (lovely romantic piece!), Legend and concerto (I prefer Sammons 1944).


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

The Goldmark is paired a couple of times with Korngold's concerto as well as Brahms and Bruch's No. 2. I would also add Sibelius' violin concerto as I think it's quite beautiful. 

Kevin


----------



## PeterKC (Dec 30, 2016)

MACHAVARIANI, NIELSEN, WOLF-FERARRI, RESPIGHI (2), MOSZKOWSKI


----------

